# Hi from ChengDu



## freebird911 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am new to AT, and just wanted to tell everyone hello.

Do you know ChengDu?The land of abundance!

Our's Bow

http://bbs.jkydw.com/attachment.aspx?attachmentid=143


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk freebird911. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Anubis (May 24, 2007)

freebird911 said:


> I am new to AT, and just wanted to tell everyone hello.
> 
> Do you know ChengDu?The land of abundance!
> 
> ...


You mean ChengDu in the Sichuan Province in China ? Funny how's the world is small... I live in Switzerland but my company has offices there, so I go to ChengDu 3/4 times a year 

Anubis


----------



## freebird911 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anubis said:


> You mean ChengDu in the Sichuan Province in China ? Funny how's the world is small... I live in Switzerland but my company has offices there, so I go to ChengDu 3/4 times a year
> 
> Anubis


:mg:！
The world is really small！
ou！Y can speak chinese？
My English is very bad！so,If Y don‘t know what I say！please guess！haha!
We are have an Archery Team in ChengDu !Welcome to join us!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Esa (Mar 30, 2010)

newbie here and living in Chengdu as well. Is there any archery activities in here ?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Esa said:


> newbie here and living in Chengdu as well. Is there any archery activities in here ?


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Esa. Have fun here.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

*welcome*

nee how


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Esa (Mar 30, 2010)

thx thx thx for warm wellcome !


----------

